# My dog has cancer 😢



## Lessnewtorats (9 mo ago)

My parents took my dogs to the vet because one dog has joint pain (he’s 11 and a mastiff so he’s lived 3 years past expectations) and the other dog has a small lump on her hip. The dog with the hip lump is Lexi and the vet identified the lump as cancerous. Her surgery to remove it is on May 27th (day after my birthday and day of my birthday party sleepover cuz of course a lot has to happen in two days) if the surgery removes all cancerous cells then she will have to heal but be fine but if it can’t it will shorten her life expectancy. I’ve had her for as long as I can remember. Doing quick math me and my family first adopted her when she was 3 and now she’s 11. I’m turning 13 on the 26th so since I was 5 because 11-3=8 so she’s been with us 8 years then 13-8=5 so I’m turning 13-8 years she’s been with us =5 a s the age I was when we adopted her. Anyway I hope the vet can remove all the cancerous cells. The house would be to quiet without her. I’ll update on the 27th when she has her surgery.


----------



## ratbusters (Aug 28, 2020)

Oh, so sorry to hear about your dog.
I hope the surgery goes well and that they manage to remove all of the cancer. All the best.


----------



## SonicRat (Jun 30, 2021)

All the best for Lexie,try to still enjoy your birthday,You are doing all you can for her.


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

Oh no! I hope all goes well. Please don't let this ruin your Birthday, but also you don't need to pretend to be happy.


----------



## RatPappy (Aug 4, 2021)

My best to you. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Good luck on the surgery, cancer sucks. I've been through it with humans and dogs. It sucks big time. But, sometimes we are blessed with little successes, and we buy some more time with our loved ones 💓


----------



## Lessnewtorats (9 mo ago)

Thanks for all the support. I’m pretty sure Lexi is secretly invincible. Her favorite food is chocolate. We try to prevent her eating it but she once got into an entire box of Hershey’s coco powder (you know the most lethal type of chocolate to dogs) and was sick for a day and is now fine. She’s also ate an entire bottle of medication that my mom uses for her many health complications. She’s fine now other then the cancer. I have full belief she will be fine because she’s secretly invincible lol. Fingers crossed 🤞


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

How is she 🥺


----------



## Lessnewtorats (9 mo ago)

RatCrazyGirl said:


> How is she 🥺


She’s doing well so far. She sometimes picks at the lump but she only started this right after the vet appointment where it was identified as cancerous. 1.5 weeks until her surgery. I’ll update this thread but I’ll also make another post afterwards.


----------



## Nolongernewtorats (8 mo ago)

So she had her surgery. There was a miscommunication between my parents and the vet so we won’t actually know if the surgery will fix it or not until after the lab test of the cancer comes back but she’s healing from her surgery and based on her behavior you’d never know she got surgery two days ago


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

glad shes ok for now


----------



## ratbusters (Aug 28, 2020)

Great that the surgery went well. 
Thanks for the update, and all the best with the lab results.


----------



## RatPappy (Aug 4, 2021)

I'm happy the surgery is successful. Keep us posted.


----------



## Nolongernewtorats (8 mo ago)

RatPappy said:


> I'm happy the surgery is successful. Keep us posted.


I will! We should get the results in 4-5 weeks because the lab is understaffed/overworked


----------



## Nolongernewtorats (8 mo ago)

We got the results back faster then expected. She’s cancer free!


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Yay!!! So happy to hear the news, just wonderful 💞


----------



## Nolongernewtorats (8 mo ago)

Tinytoes said:


> Yay!!! So happy to hear the news, just wonderful 💞


Taken out of context with the gmail notification it looks like you’re saying that about my dog having cancee








Things taken out of context are very funny sometimes


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

Nolongernewtorats said:


> Taken out of context with the gmail notification it looks like you’re saying that about my dog having cancee
> View attachment 308788
> 
> Things taken out of context are very funny sometimes


O my god 🤣


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

That’s great news and also hilarious


----------



## Nolongernewtorats (8 mo ago)

Rats4All said:


> That’s great news and also hilarious


Also very funny out of context.


----------

